# kikérem magamnak



## Pawa

Hello,

Van egy magyar kifejezés, a "kikérem magamnak", amelyet akkor mondunk, ha dühösek vagyunk valamire. Úgy tűnik azonban, hogy ennek a kifejezésnek nincs egzakt angol fordítása. Pl:

Kikérem magamnak a viselkedésedet.
1. I am upset about your behavoir.
2. Your behavoir makes me furious.
Etc.

Tudtok egzakt fordítást?


----------



## Tronn

Mivel nem vagyok angol anyanyelvű, ezért a választ, nyilván, nem százszázalékos (de talán majd a többiek megítélik a helyességét). Kontextus nélkül én csak egy dologra tudok gondolni, amit az ilyen esetekben az angolul beszélők (és talán főleg az amerikaiak) szoktak használni: "Excuse me!" (nagyon határozott hangsúllyal az "ik" után: [ik,skju:s]). Ebben az esetben persze a "behaviour" (vagy "manners") elmarad, de az adott helyzetben nyilvánvaló lesz, mit kér ki magának az illető (hiszen a magyarban is ezt a kifejezés egy olyan mondat szokja követni, amely több fényt vet arra, mi is a gond).
Az adott példákat viszont, talán, kerülném. Túlságosan szó szerint fordítják az adott kifejezést.


----------



## Zsanna

Ez tényleg nem túl könnyű eset. 
A fent emlitetten kívül el tudnám képzelni még az "I beg your pardon!"-t (mindkét fent említett példára).


----------



## Ateesh6800

Az "Exuse me" jutott nekem is eszembe, teátrális intonációval. Annyit pontosítanék, hogy [ik,skju:s] helyett [ik,skju:*z*], de ez nyilván elütés volt.

Az *"I beg..."* se rossz, de szerintem az USA-ban nem elterjedt.

*Attila*


----------



## Zsanna

Nem tudom, hogy az amerikai angolban mennyire használatos, de a britben biztos jó.


----------



## Ateesh6800

Zsanna said:


> Nem tudom, hogy az amerikai angolban mennyire használatos, de a britben biztos jó.


 
Azért csak az amerikairól beszéltem, mert a britben szerintem is jó. 

*A.*


----------



## Zsanna

A Search funkció hasznos ilyesmire is. 
Úgy tűnik, hogy az amerikai angolban is használhatják erre az "I beg your pardon"-t (ld. pl itt), mint ahogy a britben is az "Excuse me"-t (ld. például ezt a topikot).


----------



## Ateesh6800

Zsanna said:


> A Search funkció hasznos ilyesmire is.
> Úgy tűnik, hogy az amerikai angolban is használhatják erre az "I beg your pardon"-t (ld. pl itt), mint ahogy a britben is az "Excuse me"-t (ld. például ezt a topikot).


 
Amúgy tényleg hasznos a _Search_ opció, de mintha ez a link _pont_ nem a _"Kikérem magamnak!"_ értelemben tárgyalná az _"I beg your pardon"_-t. 

*A.*


----------



## Zsanna

Elsősorban tényleg nem, de később ez is belekerül. (Olyat nem találtam, ami kifejezetten ezt tárgyalta volna.)
Még esetleg a szótárban is érdemes lenne megnézni.


----------



## Tronn

> [ik,skju:*z*], de ez nyilván elütés volt.


Ateesh, köszi a javítást. Mondanám, hogy elütés volt, ha a szlovák billentyűzeten nem volna az "z - y" felcserélve.  Így van ez, ha valaki túlságosan megbízik az online szótárakban.
Az "I beg your pardon" is jó. Én még a rövidebb "Beg your pardon"-t is eltudnám az adott helyzetben képzelni.


----------



## valaki

resent lehet a megoldás


----------



## tomtombp

+1 for Excuse me! in AmE


----------

